# New SchH3



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Aragorn zu Treuen Händen and his handler, Stephanie, earned their first SchH3 this past weekend under SV Dieter Schmale. Aragorn is HOT and this is Stephanie's first schutzhund. Welcome to the SchH3 club, Steph. 

I should have pictures to post soon. 

You can see some other pictures of Aragorn HERE


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats Lisa!! Bet you are pretty proud of your breeding.


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

Well Done! Congrats indeed!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

<span style='font-size: 20pt'><span style="color: #CC33CC"><span style='font-family: Impact'>*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*</span></span></span>























This a really big accomplishment!!!! I know you must feel very proud of both of them!

Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style='font-family: Georgia'>*BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!! To Stepahnie and Aragorn...that's an awesome accomplishment. Lisa I know you are very proud of this team, as you should be!! Looking forward to seeing you guys in July sometime.*</span>


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats Lisa!!!







That is a huge accomplishment!!







You should be proud.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

I can't even imagine that feeling! Congrats.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thanks everyone. I know Stephanie is a member of the board so maybe she will post.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congrats to Stephanie and Aragon and to you Lisa the breeder!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats to everyone. A new Sch3 is a great accomplishment and to be HOT is even better.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to go Stephanie and Aragorn.. A big


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice work, Stephanie and Aragorn.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Awesome!!! Congratulations Stephanie and Lisa!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome!!! BIG


----------

